
Direct marketing by phone in France: the Bloctel opt-out list - vmarsy
http://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=77cbb8d7-6e1a-47fb-96dd-e15dacb56e5a
======
vmarsy
Relevant to the article about Robocalls[1] that recently made the front page
on Hacker News:

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11792776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11792776)

